# Project Norfolk southern sd40-2



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to start posting all my projects since I see alot of questions which I have already tried or done successfully and crashed and burned.

I traded for this from another member here and he did a really good job but needs to slow down on the paint coats or try 3ft away instead of 2 inches lol

His decal job supersedes that anyways! Great job!

So I dug in my parts stash and gathered what I felt would look good on this.

Mu hoses were mu-265 4 cluster 

Snow plow is from a proto 2000 csx gp38 which were used on sd40-2's btw

I changed the handrails to black/yellow added the step stripes in yellow

Had to add an American flag also!

I did spray dullcote to take the gloss off and IMHO the weathering stands out and adheres better when sprayed.

So here are a few pics of where I'm at and a pic of what I'm going for.

My pics

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/IMG_1576.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/IMG_1575.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/IMG_1574.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/IMG_1572.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/IMG_1571.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/IMG_1570.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/IMG_1573.jpg


My goal:


http://www.nslocos.com/ns3359.jpg


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/IMG_1580.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/IMG_1582.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/IMG_1581.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/IMG_1584.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/IMG_1585.jpg


A few more added details

Bell lift bars grab irons paint etc

Now I need a Sinclair antenna an a/c unit debating on lift rings and a mu hose

The ditch lights might be a challenge for where they are located


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

What style of ditch light should I be looking for???

The pic looks like they are mounted under the ledge or something??

Suggestions part numbers appreciated


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Great job on detailing. It's amazing how even just a few added details take an out of the box toy looking loco and turn it into such a great miniature train! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

On my NS SD80Mac I used SMD leds under the ledge. I need to run some paint around the white part and put a dab (or is it daub?) of epoxy on the led to simulate the lenses. I ran the wires straight to the decoder. Worked like a charm!


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Could ya explain a little more? 

Got some decals coming

Ordered the ac unit vapor style 

And my Sinclair antenna 

If anybody have spare/extra lift rings
Or mu cable let me know!

I got horns bells mu hoses other detail stuff

Mostly all detail west


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

The SMD's are little. Like 1/4" square and maybe 1/8" thick. wires soldered on the back. I shaved down the factory ditch lights a little. the holes were already there for the factory light piping. that allowed me to run the wires though the holes and into the shell for hookup. I attached the leds with super glue. I'd take a pic but all my engines are packed up in the cabinet.... Moving day is upon me.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ewwwwwww I got a cold chill about moving never my thing.

Anyways I was wondering if those strips of lights the same thing?


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Strips?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah you buy those lights in strips

Why spend 3.00 for 2 when you can get 500 in a strip for 4 or 5 bucks?


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Would anyone have a good idea which ditch am I needing to look for?

I want something that looks like the pic I'm going off of as reference.


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Decals came!

I got a good idea where the high voltage decals go 

But does anybody got really good pic of where all the smaller stuff goes?


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Hope these help.

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=461266&nseq=9

https://www.google.com/search?q=nor...4O_HIsASmh4KoCA&ved=0CFAQsAQ&biw=1366&bih=618


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

That is what I'm basically looking at now 

You need a high power microscope to see these anyways so its gonna be hard to dictate what's on it and what it is


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Train table/IMG_1636.jpg


http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Train table/IMG_1635.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Train table/IMG_1634.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Train table/IMG_1633.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Train table/IMG_1632.jpg


This is what I came up with...

The weathering is done stay tuned....


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Train table/IMG_1637.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Train table/IMG_1638.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Train table/IMG_1639.jpg


http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Train table/IMG_1640.jpg

http://i1003.photobucket.com/albums/af158/countrygurl78/Train table/IMG_1641.jpg

Well here it is all weathered


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

nice weathering, i like the gradual 'blending' .
looks perfect to me..


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks 

I got my ditch lights yet to put on and maybe some wipers


Then all that is left is a decoder and sound then it can be wrapped up for my boy


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

http://youtu.be/VPXNUXtP58U

No ditch lights I want to upgrade the lights so I'm going to leave it till after my son receives it at x-mas.

Plus funds won't cough up emough for the upgrade lol


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

NS would be a cool line to model nowadays. I've noticed norfolk locos bring a pretty good price


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Yes they do! 

Btw I was going tell ya...too bad you joined late 

I sold all my dt&i stuff and I'm sure you would have enjoyed them

My atlas gp38 dt&i was all done up like this NS


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

yeh, I'm sure I would have


----------

